
Weight loss apps no better at helping shed pounds than pamphlets - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/weight-loss-apps-no-better-at-helping-shed-pounds-than-pamphlets/
======
kerrsclyde
I’ve lost 45lbs in the past 18 months, initially by eating more healthily and
latterly by increased exercise.

I’m a big user of MyFitnessPal app to record my daily calorie intake, scanning
a barcode to record calories is brilliant and just recording what I eat/do
each day makes a big difference.

What really works for me though is going to weekly slimming meeting to be
weighed - which I have to pay for. I hate feeling like I’ve wasted my weekly
fee, and I have to pay to stay on the program if I go or not.

Just having information these app’s provide isn’t enough in my opinion, you
also need self motivation, peer pressure, financial incentive, rewards all in
varying amounts for different people.

------
br3w5
Any tracking and health apps are only as good as the people who use them.

